# FDA Approves Potentially Life Saving GVOKE: Xeris’ Ready-to-Use Glucagon



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2019)

The FDA has approved GVOKE, a glucagon injection for the treatment of dangerously low blood sugar (severe hypoglycemia) in people with diabetes who are at least two years of age. Xeris Pharmaceutical’s GVOKE is room-temperature, liquid, stable glucagon that is ready-to-use in an emergency. It will first be launched in the US in a prefilled syringe, coming to pharmacies in October 2019. An EpiPen-like auto-injector, GVOKE HypoPen, will be launched at some point in 2020.

https://diatribe.org/fda-approves-potentially-life-saving-gvoke-xeris-ready-use-glucagon


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 14, 2019)

Sounds good, though I wonder what preservatives it has in it to keep it useable for 2 years at room temperature.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2019)

The glucagon development I’ve been waiting for over the past few years is the nasal inhaler type that doesn’t need injecting.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 15, 2019)

Not before time, looks good and simple to use.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 15, 2019)

I’ve never used or been given glucagon, but for sure this looks like a great development. You can’t take a fridge around with you when you’re out and about.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2019)

It's remarkable that it seems to have taken so long to achieve this, I wonder what the breakthrough was?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 15, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve never used or been given glucagon, but for sure this looks like a great development. You can’t take a fridge around with you when you’re out and about.


The current kits can be kept out of the fridge - so long as under 25c - for up to 18 months.  I keep mine in my Frio wallet, as there's no point it being at home in my fridge if I'm anywhere else.  But they look fiddly and daunting for family/friends to have to use in an emergency, so a ready-mixed epi-pen style thing would be much easier.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2019)

By and large I don’t get unmanageable emergencies these days, I must admit,  because of the Libre. No surprises.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 17, 2019)

I wish my Libre sensors were as reliable as yours!


----------

